# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Scolari

## chance

Is scolari the right man for the England job?

----------


## pookie1968uk

i couldnt vote yes or no because only time will tell if he will do the right thing for England.
i just think its a sad day when the FA pick the one man who isnt British to lead the English side. what would be so wrong in someone from our own country managing our national side?

----------


## Katy

Svens sweedish and hes done an alright job. 

They can have Pearce in my opinion

----------


## pookie1968uk

at the end of the day we may have got some better results with sven but we still have nothing to show for it!

----------


## Meh

Scolari is the right man. I know people are moaning that we didn't pick a British manager but which British manager can anyone name that has the pedigree of Scolari?

----------

